# Cabela's jerky cannon?



## muddydogs (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone know who makes Cabela's newer jerky cannon? I'm thinking L.E.M. sells the same one? My barrel threads are getting worn and not holding the attachments very well so sometimes the end wants to pop off or at least let meat leak around it. I'm hoping I can just purchase a new barrel instead of the hole kit. This newer barrel has square type threads.

I purchased one of Cabela's original jerky cannons which I think Weston sells, the drive mechanism failed in it last year half way through a batch of jerky so I ran to Cabela's and purchased there new kit. The new gun is way better then the older model. Of course the 2 different guns have different types of threads so the old barrel doesn't fit to well on the new gun.


----------



## donr (Nov 2, 2016)

I too think it looks an awful lot like the LEM.  But this if from the current Cabelas part # for their jerky blaster.  They may be able to help you out.

Part inquiries for Cabela's 15" Jerky Blaster, Item: IK-541236, can be sent to [email protected] or by using this link.
https://cabelas.custhelp.com/app/as...

8 months ago

By 

CabelasExpert73


----------

